# 30+ years this is getting old



## HQuinn (Mar 25, 2017)

As early as 2, I remember having issues with constipation. As time went on, my mother figured out that I had reactions to high doses of IRON, therefore she took it as much as she could out of my diet. As a young child (6-14 years old) I had what the Drs called "hot/cold", which this consisted of me getting chills and hot (sweating sometimes) followed by bowel movements - whether constipation or diarrhea; I remember always running for the bathroom. I became pregnant at 16 and it seemed I didn't have many "stomach issues" but of course I may have - but pregnancy takes over. My last pregnancy at 24, I finally was diagnosis with Endometriosis. Since they recently tied my tubes, they decided to go in and remove all female organs due to the degree of Endometriosis. This was when the IBD/IBS got worse. I have to think some of this was triggered by stress - for at that time in my life, I was highly stressed and pushing through. Most people didn't realize what life I was dealing with.

Abdominal pain got worse, Dr's were medicating me for anything and everything they could, by the age of 32, while at a herbal party. the host discovered that I had a high level of toxicity. Dr's had been testing for months, the abdominal pain but no success. Once I told them about the herbal "toxicity" test, they performed their own and figured out (although all other normal tests showed negative) it was clear, I was deadly toxic. 2010 I had exploratory surgery is what the Dr's called it, once they opened me up, they saw that I had "chronic appendicitis. Removing this Appendix, I became immediately healthier and more alive. (previously the meds were making me zombie like).

Due to a dangerous job, I was in many car accidents - which added to my pain level and pain tolerance. Dislocation of joints, I was diagnosis with hyper-mobility. This along with several surgeries due to damage to my knees. Pain medication and constipation became more my friend (sarcasm of course). I slowly got off the meds, because I hated having to take them and how they effected my life. I tried other no medication avenues, exercise, yoga, acupuncture, natural remedies and diet modification. Over the last few years seem to get better, but the stomach issues never go away.

Eat something wrong - flare up. Stress - flare up, happy moment - flare up!

3 years ago, they put me on donnatal elixir regularly. At first it helped, but the side effects of being zombie like was not something I liked. I have changed my eating so much, most days I fear eating now. I have gone on a more liquid diet, hardly any meat. I do have some bread substances, protein bars, granola and fruits and vegetables. I do not eat spicy foods anymore, tomatoes or citrus fruits/juices. I stopped drinking sodas, limited on coffee *but now probably going to quit all together, some teas (but again I might stop). Very limited on sugar (which I have found to be a pain trigger).

This stomach disorder has completely changed my life. I am still on donnatal with Zofran cocktail, because I don't just have IBS/IBD symptoms. I also have this sensation of if I eat too much, I will throw it all up. Literally. I have very small meals and once I am full I have to stop, otherwise the body reacts. Of course I feel the Dr's have a hard time believing this because I am not a skinny person. I eat maybe 1000 calories a day (hopefully) and 30% throw the food up.

I have had colonoscopy and endoscopy yet they say everything is normal. I have had many blood work tests, normal. I had CT/MRI scans and until recent normal. Recently I was told I have diverticulitis, with a hernia in my belly button region (this was believed to be removed twice already). Stool tests, normal.

But it is clear that I am not normal - there are other signs that I am in severe pain and Dr's still don't know what to do - funny when I get upset with Kaiser, the first thing I remind them with is that I lived 1.5 years with Chronic Appendicitis before the Dr's opened me up!

So each day, I take it slowly, watch what I eat, get some exercise and try to deal with the pain.

*side note, my last two kids have been diagnosis with colitis. One of my children is very skinny and has been hospitalized several times to get nutrients within his body, even now at the age of 19 he is still smaller than he should be and fighting everyday with similar symptoms to mine. My other child, now 15 was diagnosis with Colitis and acid reflux, which she is on medication and it seems to help for the most part.

Dr's just tell me that I have IBS/IBD and they are trying to medicate me. But what sucks is when I feel like I got a handle, I start throwing up due to some food I thought I could tolerate before. I go most days eating once a day with a fruit smoothie type drink and maybe a yogurt. Like I said before, it's getting to the point, where like yesterday, It was my birthday, my employees threw me a party and I had a small sandwich, nothing on it that I couldn't handle. Stomach immediately after finished acted up, I took some donnatal in hopes to get better, but no. I ended up getting sick in the bathroom several times. Took a little more donnatal thinking it was not helping because I just threw up, but nothing. I got so frustrated with the pain. I went home and took a zofran. Slept and rested some more, finally had a small bite of my birthday *carrot cake.

The pain and suffering didn't stop. This is what normally happens, within several minutes of eating the body reacts - if it wants to reacts. Sometimes the medicine helps and other times it doesn't. Sometimes I take them together if not subsiding. That sometimes hasn't helped.

Dr's I feel haven't diagnosis me correctly, but then again maybe it is just IBD/IBS.

Which is why I am here - hoping to find others similar to myself and maybe exchange "remedies". At this point I am fresh out of idea's,


----------



## nsdnjbl (Dec 11, 2016)

I can relate to the pain but not all that you've been thru.

I also feel like everything I eat is affected my well being. My go to is boiled chicken and rice.

I wanted to let you know your not alone. The suffering sucks. Hugs.


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

You have been through a lot. Have you tried the SCD diet? Here is a link to an article about it helping kids with UC and Crohn's. http://pulse.seattlechildrens.org/novel-diet-therapy-helps-children-with-crohns-disease-and-ulcerative-colitis-reach-remission/
Your kids may benefit from the diet too,

I am doing it for my IBS and it is helping. I am very slowly adding foods in 
To my diet. The book explains an intro diet to start with for a few days and then slowly add acceptable foods in to see if you react. I did not do the official intro diet but a similar one. You do want to read the book to understand it. The book is called Breaking the Viscous Cycle. Here is the official website: http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/home/

Normally I recommend other things to try such as the low FODMAP diet or a Candida diet with anti-fungals. But it sounds like you need some serious healing for your gut. The SCD is designed to heal. It is strict but if it works it is so worth it. For me, I feel more comfortable leaving my house. I like being able to say to my kids "yes, I can drive you places."

If you try SCD there is a great Facebook support group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/254381904904394/?ref=bookmarks The person who started it has Crohn's and has been on the diet a long time. I think 20 years or so. His story is amazing.


----------



## HQuinn (Mar 25, 2017)

nsdnjbl said:


> I can relate to the pain but not all that you've been thru.
> 
> I also feel like everything I eat is affected my well being. My go to is boiled chicken and rice.
> 
> I wanted to let you know your not alone. The suffering sucks. Hugs.


I appreciate it - it seems as though you are alone and frankly its scary. I don't eat too much meat it seems my stomach does't want to digest it. Although I read a few articles and found that chamomile tea is suppose to help and been on it for about 8 days now and it has calmed my stomach. I tried a few sips of coffee today and boy that immediately made my stomach scream so I quickly dumped it and took a little meds to calm me down (specially when you are at work and you don't want to the world to know your issues).

Thanks for you the hug!


----------



## HQuinn (Mar 25, 2017)

I will look up both those sites - thanks!!


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Hquinn,

Sorry to hear your story, its not easy when your kids also facing similar in front of you and we are helpless without solving exactly. Two things i would say.

1. You should get treated by Naturopath, an ayurvedic doctor escpecially because their treatment is only with stomach for any problems as the ancient medication believes that stomach can heal other bodies by providing sufficient vitamins and generating anti gens. .

2. you must follow strict diet to follow naturo path medicine.

i got treated for IBS with Naturopath in India, in 8 days i felt the result. now i dont have any more bloating, diarhea constipation etc. still i am on medication to recover completely its 2 months recomended by Dr.

i would say i am 75% cured. in 38 days.

in my diet, strictly to avoid is. ( will give more strain to stomach for digestion, which give immediate throw ).

1. Raw veggies including sandwich

2. Nuts,

3. Alcohol, sugary & gaseous drinks

4. Fruits except Banana, apple & Pommegrante

5. Dairy

Add yougurt in your bf & lunch everyday, drink garlic milk every other day in empty stomach & ginger juice for every week. try for 2 weeks you see the result.


----------

